# VZW Samsung Galaxy Tab system dump



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

I need the system dump. I had access to it and never downloaded it and now the directory is no longer open to download from. I've got an idea and I need the files.


----------



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

somebody has to have the files.......


----------



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

Or will somebody tell me how to do a system dump since I have one.


----------



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

Nevermind i googled it


----------

